
ELI5: What does a CEO of a large company do in a "typical" week - iamwil
http://www.reddit.com/r/explainlikeimfive/comments/210to8/eli5_what_does_a_ceo_of_a_large_company_do_in_a/
======
henry120
Great description and first hand experiencing it myself currently.

